# Russian Steam Navigation Co. of Odessa



## heavenonearth59 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,

can anyone provide informations about the fate of the following ships of the Russian Steam Navigation and Trading Co.:

Mars (built 1900/3657 grt) ex Cecilia
Sadko (1900/5542) ex Winkfield
Euphrate (1905/3217) 
Tigre (1905/3204) 
Zesarewitsch Alexis Nikolajewitsch (1914/2786) 
Zar Michail Theodorowitsch (1914/2786) 
(Were these two passenger ships ?)
Korniloff (1869/2330)
Zar (1883/2160) 
Metschta (84/2177),
Velikij Knias Alexei (90/1850) 
Truvor (91/1850)
Velikij Knias Konstantin (92/1915) 
Sviatoi Nicolai (93/1931) 
Zesarewitsch Georg (96/1960) 
Velikaya Knyasinya Xenia (96/2006) 
Velikij Alexander (03/1852).

I am looking forward to your answers !
Kind Regards
Helmut


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Helmut,
Mars-Broken up Japan 2nd Quarter 1933
Sadko-B/U Grays,Essex by T.W.Ward,work began 18.02.1926
Euphrate-Arrived Pasajes 03.05.1932 and b/u
Tigre-B/U 4th Quarter 1931. Searching the others.Ted


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Russian Steam Navigation Co of Odessa*

Hi again Helmut,numbered the ships 1-16.So 1-4 you have;
5.Mined and sunk 16.06.1916 off Cape Tarhanhut,o.v.Batum-Odessa.
mine laid by Turkish Cruiser MIDILLI
6.Broken up Italy 10.1934
7.??????
8.Laid up Marseille 1921 DLR 1925
9.Broken up 1926
10.Torpedoed and sunk by U.20,8miles NE of Trapezund(19.06.1944
11.Broken up 3rd Quarter 1931
12.Sold for scrapping 1928
13.Broken up Marseille 1926
14.Broken up 1927
15.Broken up 4th Quarter 1928
16.Captured,shelled and sunk by the Turkish Minelayer NILUFER 100 miles N of Zonguldak,(29.10.1914),o.v.Batum to Constantinople.

Nos 3to6 are listed as passenger/Cargo.Will hopefully be able to get some information on No7.Hope this helps.Ted


----------



## heavenonearth59 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Ted,

thank you very much for your research, that's really great. I presume the old Korniloff was only used as a hulk. 
Kind Regards 
Helmut


----------



## Andrey Nelogov (Jun 8, 2009)

Helmut,

A story of ROPIT (Russian Steam Navigation Co. of Odessa) with description of all ships was published last year by Leko Publishing, St.Petersburg
Authors: Yu.Trifonov and B.Lemachko, 180 pages, ISBN: 5-902236-43-6
Language: Russian

Sincerely Yours,
Andrey

Трифонов, Ю.Н.; Лемачко, Б.В.
Русское общество пароходства и торговли (РОПиТ) 1856-1932
Серия: Пароходства России
Издательство: С-Пб.: ЛеКо
Переплет: мягкий; 180 страниц; 2009 г.
ISBN: 5-902236-43-6; Формат: стандартный
Язык: русский


----------



## heavenonearth59 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dear Andrey,
thank you for the tip !
Kind Regards
Helmut


----------

